# How Ripe Do You Like Your Banana



## debodun (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Jan 12, 2021)

4, 5 & 6 look the same to me. That's my range for bananas. 1, 2 & 3 are too green, 7 is too ripe.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 12, 2021)

Greener bananas are "low" glycemic...when the sugar comes out (brown spots) then the 
bananas are  "high" glycemic.


----------



## win231 (Jan 12, 2021)

When it's speckled with brown spots.  After that, I freeze them.  They're great frozen or put in a drink frozen.  The closest thing to ice cream.

Cute quip:  _"I'm so old, I don't buy green bananas."_


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 12, 2021)

i prefer them with a newly yellow peel if they have brown spots i toss them. i don't eat bananas much cuz they upset my stomach.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 12, 2021)

In San Francisco I learned to love chocolate covered frozen bananas.............sigh


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> View attachment 144369


Between 3 and 4.

I don't buy into anti-cancer properties and all that jazz. It's all hocus-pocus.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 12, 2021)

4, 5, 6 or 7, I don't like really green naners.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jan 12, 2021)

Oldest son is a 2. The rest of us are 5 and 6. Number 7 is reserved for banana nut muffins.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2021)

6 & 7


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 12, 2021)

None of those Irish bananas for me!

I'm a 5,6,7.

I also prefer the smaller bananas that I grew up with as opposed to the giant varieties carried in most supermarkets. 

When I was a kid I remember bargain bananas being sold at some of the local gas stations as sort of a tease/loss-leader.  

My grandmother always used to buy two dollars worth of gas and a sack of bananas to keep us from starving until we got home.


----------



## debodun (Jan 12, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I also prefer the smaller bananas that I grew up with as opposed to the giant varieties carried in most supermarkets.


I know - some of those can be 9 inches long. I'd be eating it from breakfast to lunch.


----------



## Ferocious (Jan 12, 2021)

*I like them fresh, still in a monkeys hand.   *


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 12, 2021)

4 and 5. I don't like them when they get "too" sweet and mushy.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 12, 2021)

Ferocious said:


> *I like them fresh, still in a monkeys hand.  *


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 12, 2021)

In the trash, , I hate them


----------



## Ferocious (Jan 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


*See what happened to me when I ate too many bananas. *


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 12, 2021)

Ferocious said:


> *I like them fresh, still in a monkeys hand.  *


You won't get this one!


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 12, 2021)

The winner is 4,5 or 6 for peeling and eating
Banana no. 7 is ideal for mashing and adding to Banana Cake or Muffins
Remember during the Hippie Era peeps were drying Banana Peel?
The peel was crushed and then rolled in a cigarette paper like tobacco to give the smoker a high
'These days, it would've taken us a fraction of a second to confirm that the theory that
you can get high off of _smoking banana peels_ is just a 50-year-old hippie hoax'


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jan 12, 2021)

7 for eating out of hand, about 11 for freezing to  mostly use as ice cream substitute.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 12, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> The winner is 4,5 or 6 for peeling and eating
> Banana no. 7 is ideal for mashing and adding to Banana Cake or Muffins
> Remember during the Hippie Era peeps were drying Banana Peel?
> The peel was crushed and then rolled in a cigarette paper like tobacco to give the smoker a high
> ...


I actually tried smoking banana peels with friends.  Hey, I was 17!  I remember us putting the banana peels in the oven.  We smoked in a water pipe, not a doobie.  We weren't surprised it didn't work.  I'm just wild about Saffron.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 12, 2021)

I had forgotten you can push a pop stick into a reasonably ripe banana and then freeze them for icecream treats
My 2 kids always loved bananas like that and you can even dip the end of the banana in melted chocolate prior to freezing


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 12, 2021)

#5 for me. I do love banana Foster over vanilla ice cream.


----------



## gennie (Jan 12, 2021)

3 + here.  I look for a green tip. Tip then wrapped in foil and refrigerated.  They will stay at that degree of ripeness for several days.


----------



## Knight (Jan 12, 2021)

#1 for frying like plantain or mixing with plantain & yucca root for masa infused with a pork cube in sauce mixture for pasteles.

#7 for a variety of desserts, banana bread & muffins.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 12, 2021)

6


----------



## asp3 (Jan 12, 2021)

About half way between 6 and 7.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 12, 2021)

#7 to use in banana bread.       I'm not that crazy about bananas.  Rather eat other fruit.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Between 3 and 4.


Same. 3.25ish


----------



## Jules (Jan 12, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Same. 3.25ish


Me too.  Hate the sweet flavour and texture of the ripe ones.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> View attachment 144369


#4 is how i take mine


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> View attachment 144369


I like 5 or 6 but my grandmother used to like them beyond 7!  She'd have black bananas sitting in a bowl.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 12, 2021)

Jules said:


> Me too.  Hate the sweet flavour and texture of the ripe ones.


Yes, almost like they've started fermenting.


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 12, 2021)

No. 4 is perfect to me.


----------



## Knight (Jan 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Yes, almost like they've started fermenting.


Peeled & frozen then made into a smoothie with blue berries or strawberries makes for a great drink.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 13, 2021)

7.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 13, 2021)

Knight said:


> Peeled & frozen then made into a smoothie with blue berries or strawberries makes for a great drink.


Yum, that does sound delish, Knight!

Thank you for the suggestion! Will have to give it a whirl.


----------



## Remy (Jan 13, 2021)

5-6. When I could eat them A couple of years ago they suddenly started making me very sick so I can no longer eat bananas. I did a Google search, apparently I'm not the only one. It's too bad but oh well.


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 13, 2021)

5,6 sometimes 7...but i usually only eat half..and I dont like them cold.


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 13, 2021)

7 is a smoothie waiting to happen.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 13, 2021)

#5 or 6 looks good to me.


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2021)

#5 and 6 for me.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 17, 2021)

5 or 6 for me, when they get to 7 the possum that visits my deck gets them.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 17, 2021)

I would say 5 or 6 ; fully ripe with no green ends and no mushy ends/spots (it's time to make banana bread when they get to stage 7 or beyond, IMO.)

Enjoy!


----------

